# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wysokie TSH a tarczyca

## Nitusia

Witam, mam 23 lata, wynik TSH = 4,2. Nadmierne osłabienie, brak koncentracji, uczucie częstego zimna, zmęczenie, ospałość, brak energii, obfite miesiączkowanie (nie zawsze). Mam się czym obawiać?

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witaj Nitusia
TSH  = 4,2 to nie jest coś czym się masz obawiać. Jest to wartość bliska normie. Zresztą normy obowiązujące to średnia wartość u zdrowych ludzi. Od tego są odchyłki tak w dół jak i w górę. Oczywiście twoja norma może być np 0,4 mU/l i wynik z ostatnich badań to większe przekroczenie niż by się pozornie mogło wydawać. Wymieniłaś kilka symptomów które z pewnością zauważyłaś pasują do niedoczynności tarczycy. Skoro jest to odczuwalne mocno u Ciebie powinnaś zbadać jednak tą tarczycę. Oczywiście powody takich symptomów jak i niedoczynności tarczycy mogą być jeszcze inne i da się to leczyć bez farmakologii  i żyć z tym. Najpierw jednak niech się wypowie endokrynolog . 
W razie pytań kontakt prywatny przez nick, bo nie wracam do przeczytanych postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------

